# Video: Massive Steam Locomotive C&O 1309 Returns to Life!



## Quietman (Oct 2, 2016)

The C&O 1309 2-6-6-2


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks for posting.

A few years ago, I took a traincation which included a ride behind WMSR 734 from Cumberland to Frostburg. I also made a small contribution to the 1309 restoration. Last I heard, they had to do significant tie replacement before they could do more than creep along the line. Wondering how they are progressing on that.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Love to see old steam come to life again!! Thanks for the video.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Fire21 said:


> Love to see old steam come to life again!! Thanks for the video.


Especially such an impressive beast!


----------

